# [Closed] WoD: Vampire Thread



## Mordane76 (Sep 20, 2003)

Game Closed -- just posted to let people it was definitely done.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Interested Players for Each Game*

Vampire -- Seonid, Velmont, Jemal, Jarval, Thanee, Majin


We have a winner!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2003)

Yeah, I'm willing for a Vampire game, but I'm willing for a Mage too, the setting is pretty good. But for Werewolf, it can too easy become a hack & slash game, and it takes a good master to have a good game, so I will pass on that one. So leave my name for Vamp, add my name for Mage and it will be ok for me.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2003)

I would love to play in a Vampire game.  I had to quit the other one on these boards due to personal problems with one of the other players, and would love to give it another crack.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 21, 2003)

Another vote for giving Vampire a go.  I do like all the settings, but the thing is, Vampire is the only WoD book I've got access to.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2003)

Hmm... I would be interested in Vampire: the Masquerade (not Vampire: Dark Ages or whatever else there is now).

I'm not overly familiar with the game, tho, have played it only once or twice, and only for an evening... never been able to finish a campaign unfortunately, but I do know the background and the basic rules well enough, I think.

I also got the latest main rulebook (3rd ed.?), altho I'd have to find that one first, it hasn't been used a lot and is buried deeply somewhere! 

So, if this is no hindrance, I would be interested to give it a try. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Majin (Sep 21, 2003)

A vote for Vampire here as well. (Only book I've got) I'm not sure if I have the latest book tho. I know I have both 1st & 2nd editions, but kinda dropped off from play after a failed group never really got off the ground. Was there ever another edition published? If so, is it that different from 2nd edition?


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 21, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> A vote for Vampire here as well. (Only book I've got) I'm not sure if I have the latest book tho. I know I have both 1st & 2nd editions, but kinda dropped off from play after a failed group never really got off the ground. Was there ever another edition published? If so, is it that different from 2nd edition?




Yes, there was Revised!
I began play in Second Edition (I sold back a lot of my books save a few rare ones), and I play with mostly all Revised rules.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2003)

It's time to start digging out that rulebook, I suppose! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 21, 2003)

New information in the first post!  Take a look at it!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2003)

Yay! Found it! 

I would like to play either a Toreador or a Tremere, therefore preferring Camarilla obviously.

I might have the opportunity to take a look into the Guide to the Camarilla, to see if there is anything of interest among those merits & flaws.

Maybe you can give us a few hints, what might work well for our characters or what should not be overlooked.



> As this goes, I would like this story to involve characters of differing power scales.




What does this mean? Different versions of the same character (i.e. fairly new, experienced and veteran)?

Do we create characters with the standard method from the book, or is there anything else to consider?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> What does this mean? Different versions of the same character (i.e. fairly new, experienced and veteran)?
> 
> Do we create characters with the standard method from the book, or is there anything else to consider?




With the open-ness of the creation possibilities, this means that characters could be anywhere from 8-15th Generation, and anywhere from more or less a whelp up to an Elder in age.


You'll use the standard method from the book, with the added potential benefits (and drawbacks) of using the Age and Generation backgrounds.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 21, 2003)

Hello!
Very interesting to see another Vampire game on the boards.
Have you followed/read any of the New York by Night chronicle Catulle is/was running? Interesting that you're placing your game in New York, too - I think it's a very good city to play in.

What does a "high-powered" vampire game mean? If you're just talking about Generation, than that's just a normal, "low" powered game, AFAIK.
High power is when you've got boatloads of Disciplines and Skills, I would think.

I think the idea of working towards Gehenna is a GREAT one.

If you want/need more players, even to play walk-on roles of short duration, Tory Adore (my wife) and I volunteer to help out. She LOVES the WoD, and we have many books now - she really caught the Vampire bug since playing in Ashrem and Catulle's game, which hopefully will continue after its hiatus.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> With the open-ness of the creation possibilities, this means that characters could be anywhere from 8-15th Generation, and anywhere from more or less a whelp up to an Elder in age.




Ahh, ok. I guess I read a bit too much in there! 



> You'll use the standard method from the book, with the added potential benefits (and drawbacks) of using the Age and Generation backgrounds.




Havn't seen that Age background, but it wouldn't appeal to me anyways, so that's not a problem! 

Ok, I'll sketch up the background I'm thinking about (to flesh out with more details later) and make a character to post here (or anywhere else?) then. I already have a rough idea of what to do. New York present time will be a perfect place for that, I think!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks for holding my spot for me. I haven't been able to get on the boards due to the hurricane . . . Lack of power for three days. I haven't looked at my books in months, but right now I'm interested in a higher-gen (14 or so) young Gangrel . . . but that might change. If it does, obviously I'll let you know. I'm looking forward to this!

Edit: I'm more inclined to Camarilla because that's what I know best (and what books I own), but I'm open to anything. I'm not very partial to my Gangrel idea, so if the party decides to do something, I'm willing to change. There's a couple of Sabbat that I really like too . . .


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a Toreador character written up now! 

Will take a look into that Camarilla Guide (I do remember some Merits/Flaws I couldn't find in the rulebook, which would fit pretty well, maybe I can find them there) and fill in some details and further flesh out background information before posting her, tho.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2003)

I noticed that dhampyr are okay . . . what about kuei-jin? I have one written up . . . the way I'd play it is she was amnesiac (no memory of life), did well integrating into kuei-jin society, but then had a horrible vision that divorced her from the kuei-jin and sent her in search of some sort of meaning, trying to discover whether there is karmic destiny, etc. (I'm working on the history, but it's mostly fleshed out.)

If that's no good, I have some Camarilla and non-Cam ideas too.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2003)

Just to warn you, I've only played once before (That was in Ashrem/Catulle's game), so don't have a lot of experience creating characters.  I hope I'll do good, but would appreciate it if someone more experienced would look over my character outline once I'm finished with it and point out any blaring errors.

Also, my Book is a downloaded version, so I'm not sure which edition it is, or whether it's a revised or not.  Anything BIG change between each of the things that I could use to help me find out which one it is?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

Does it have the year it was printed listed (pg. 18 - (C) 1998 for the revised edition)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2003)

I'll be looking at that this week. I try to find a fun and original concept. I had my Gentleman-Cambrioleur Nosferatu, who was the best character I have ever played in my whole life, so I want to take some time before making my choice, but I'll try not to take too much time. I'll try to take back my books fast too. I have many.

For my clan, I like the Nosferatu since I played my iconic vampire, but it is not yet a final choice...

Is lasombra or tzimice antitribu a valide choice?


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2003)

Marcus Garivelli
Clan: Ventrue
Generation: 12
Apparent age: early 40's
Actual age: 
Concept: speechwriter turned politician
Nature: Director
Demeanor: Architect
Sex: Male
Height: 6'0"
Weight: around 
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown, modestly cut
Skin: Pale (heheh)
Haven: small, lush apartment in the city
Attributes
Perception: 3  Intelligence: 2  Wits: 3
Charisma: 4 (Eloquent Speaker)  Manipulation: 4 (persuasive)  Appearance: 3
Strength: 2  Dexterity: 2  Stamina: 2
Abilities
Empathy: 3
Expression: 3
Intimidation: 2
Leadership: 2
Subterfuge: 3
Drive: 2
Etiquette: 3
Academics: 1
Computer: 1
Finance: 1
Linguistics: 1 (Spanish)
Occult: 1
Politics: 5 (state)
Science: 1
Disciplines
Fortitude: 1  Presence: 2
Backgrounds
Contacts: 2 (still yet to be worked out specifically)
Influence: 2
Resources: 2
Generation: 1
Virtues
Conscience: 2  Self-Control: 5  Courage: 3
Humanity: 7  Willpower: 7
Eidetic Memory (+2), Natural Leader (+1), Eat Food (+1)
Repulsed by Garlic (-1), Can't Cross Running Water (-3)
Prey Exclusion: Politicians and political hangers-on

Experience: 0


If you have access to the Ventrue clanbook (first edition, 1997), Marcus is a mixture of the Born Leader, Corporate Executive, and Counselor templates.

[Background goes here.]


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2003)

[ deleted ]


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2003)

Notes:

I would prefer to play the second character, but only marginally. If I did play her, I would want to age her to Dharma 5 or 6, the equivalent of generation 8 or 7. These new levels would give her access to powers and such, but she would not necessarily use them efficiently or at all. She would be in New York sort of as a repudiation of her heritage, not as a forerunner. However, I don't have the rules for advancement, and would need guidance as to what each new "generation" would give me. I think that I could play her younger, if necessary, but it would be fun to play her older.

If it would help your decision, I can write up what histories I've come up with so far for both of them. They're fairly detailed, so perhaps that would be useful.

Edit: Also, the only current-version source books I have are the player's guide and the Kindred of the East books (main and supplement). My clan books are outdated, and I don't have any other books (than what I mentioned). I also lost track of the story after the first clan novels series. I know what happened in those books, but I don't really know anything about the coming of Gehenna, etc., other than rumors (which could be a good thing, eh?).


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

Hmm... could someone with the 2nd edition (not revised) rulebook or an errata to the revised one post the Specialties for the Appearance attribute? They seem to be missing in the revised printing! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Sep 22, 2003)

> Does it have the year it was printed listed (pg. 18 - (C) 1998 for the revised edition)?




Well, I just went through the entire thing, and found out that it's 3rd edition vampire: the masquerade, apparently.  Is that going to be a problem?


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2003)

Am I correct to be under the impression that Independant clans are disallowed? I was fancying playing either a Setite or Giovanni, but if these clans are off limits I will probably settle for a Ventrue or Tremere.

BTW Thanee, (Hiya! Looks like we'll be in two games together    ) I pulled out my book and checked the date and it is indeed 1998. Does this mean my book is up to date? 

I also have a few clan books as well as players/storyteller guides, and the large Camarilla hardcover source book. Are the use of these books permitted as well or will everything just be pulled from the core book? 

I will wait to get started on my character until I get these details clarified for me. Thanks!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 22, 2003)

Something that would help me with character backgrounds is current and recent past local politics, human and Camarilla. Both characters would have that information and it would be essential to their histories, but it would be much more vital for Marcus.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> BTW Thanee, (Hiya! Looks like we'll be in two games together    )




This is a small world! 



> I pulled out my book and checked the date and it is indeed 1998. Does this mean my book is up to date?




Seems so. I guess it's the green one with the silver letters. That should be the revised edition (I think the 2nd edition had black letters).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Well, I just went through the entire thing, and found out that it's 3rd edition vampire: the masquerade, apparently.  Is that going to be a problem?




Well... since Revised came after 2nd, it should be the 3rd edition... *shrugs*

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2003)

*Melody*

Name: Meredith Lorraine Dylan
Nature: Rogue
Demeanor: Bon Vivant
Clan: Toreador
Generation: 9th
Haven: New York
Concept: Nightlifer

Apparent Age: 23
Real Age: 24
Sex: female
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 115 lb.
Hair: raven-black, shoulder-long, straight
Eyes: blue
Skin: fair

*ATTRIBUTES*

_Physical_
-Strength *
-Dexterity ***
-Stamina **

_Social_
-Charisma **** (Specialty: Smooth Talker)
-Manipulation **
-Appearance **** (Specialty: Captivating)

_Mental_
-Perception ***
-Intelligence **
-Wits ***

*ABILITIES*

_Talents_
-Alertness **
-Athletics **
-Dodge *
-Empathy **
-Expression *
-Intimidation *
-Leadership *
-Subterfuge ***

_Skills_
-Drive *
-Etiquette **
-Performance: Dancing ***
-Stealth ***

_Knowledges_
-Academics *
-Computers *
-Finance ***

*ADVANTAGES*

_Disciplines_
-Presence ***

_Backgrounds_
-Fame *
-Generation ****
-Resources ***** (5 FP)
-Status ** (2 FP)

_Virtues_
-Conscience **
-Self-Control ***
-Courage *****

*Humanity* ***** ** (2 FP)

*Willpower* ***** ***** (5 FP)

*Blood Pool* ***** ***** ****

*Merits/Flaws*
-Acute Sense: Sight (+1)
-Eat Food (+1)
-Blush of Health (+2)
-Enchanting Voice (+2)
-Prestigious Sire (+1)
-Concentration (+1) (1 FP)
-Deep Sleeper (-1)
-Phobia: Rats (-2)
-Prey Exclusion: Children (-1)
-Amnesia (-2)
-Impatient (-1)

*Background:* Meredith 'Melody' Dylan was the daughter of the successful wallstreet broker Edmund Dylan and his wife Ann Catherine. She lived a sheltered life, pampered by her parents. During her childhood, Meredith got a formal education in academics and etiquette, as well as ballet training. With 16 she was sent on a business school, after she had shown some interest in her father's work. However, in the evening hours she often escaped her 'golden cage' and used to roam New York's club and party scene, sometimes dancing into the morning hours. She had only few real friends, most of her aquaintances were shallow and lukewarm friendships. Boyfriends lasted only for a few weeks and partners sometimes only for a single night. Her life abruptly changed, when both her parents died in a car accident some years ago, leaving only their 19 years old daughter, who inherited the whole wealth of several million dollars. She used a good amount of the money to build up her own night club in New York, the Maze, right in the heart of Manhattan. The night became her life, sleeping during the day and staying up all night long. The exclusive club slowly became a hot spot for New York's club scene and Melody gained some appreciation for running the Maze. But another group also got interested in the club. The Toreador regarded it as a perfect place to hang out and decided to make the club owner one of their own kind to strengthen the bonds between them. However, the first attempt to seduce and embrace the young woman failed, she was not the easy prey they had imagined, strong-willed and courageous as much as she was beautiful. It only fueled their interest in her. Therefore an elder clan member was sent to embrace her. He was the most handsome guy Melody had ever met and she succumbed to his unnatural charm. The following passionate night changed her life completely. It was that night, when Meredith Dylan died. But it wasn't the end, rather a new beginning. The strong emotional moment of her Embrace did have a serious impact on her, however, as she lost every memory about the past. It wasn't hard to recover some simple facts, her name, her ownership of the Maze, who her parents were and that they died some years ago and that she is extremely rich. She doesn't remember any details of her past, though. She has retained some of her human body functions, which is a gift for her, as it allows Melody to better keep in touch with humanity and it also makes hunting a lot easier for her. The transformation also magnified some of her qualities, her keen eyes, her charming voice and her ability to focus her mind on the important, but some of her less beneficial characteristics also intensified, like the inability to keep her patience and her strong dislike for ugly animals, especially rats, which give her the creeps whenever she encounters them. Among the kindred she is being treated with respect, due to her heritage, altho she hasn't done much to earn this... yet!



Ok, so this is what I have written up so far.

What do you think about it? Is it ok this way?
Any comments, ideas, hints, complaints, etc? 

I guess it would make sense to better identify her sire, I hope there is someone suitable or can be, maybe a member of the Primogen or something similar?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I guess it would make sense to better identify her sire, I hope there is someone suitable or can be, maybe a member of the Primogen or something similar?




I'm waiting for a little bit of background from Mordane before I choose a sire. If I play the Kuei-jin, it's not an issue, but if I play Marcus, I need to know the political situation before I choose a sire. Either that, or we could just make it all up as we desire. ::evil grin::

Melody looks interesting . . . You're making me want to go and write up histories for my ideas! Heheh, look for them soon.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm waiting to get some background details from Mordane before choosing a sire for Marcus. If I play the Kuei-jin, I can just make it up, but Marcus is so tangled in the regional political scene it would be impossible for me to write something without knowing more about current politics. Of course, we could just make it all up to suit ourselves . . . 

Melody looks good, but you're making me want to go and write up some character histories! Look for them soon, heh.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Sigh . . . It told me I timed out, and both times even when I refreshed, etc., my post wasn't up. Oh well.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2003)

Name: Paul Gabriel Miles
Nature/Demeanor:  Caregiver/Celebrant
Clan:  Malkavian  
Generation:  12th

Age when Embraced: 24
Current age: 87
Height: 5' 10"
Weight: 154 pounds.
Hair: Black with blue highlights.
Eyes: Brown.


*Attributes:*  3/5/7

Physical
Strength:  2
Dexterity:  2
Stamina:  2

Social
Charisma:  3
Manipulation:  3
Appearance:  2

Mental
Perception:  4 (attentive) (spent 5 freebie points to raise by 1)
Intelligence: 3 
Wits:  4 (snappy patter)


*Abilities:* 13/5/9

Talents
Alertness: 2
Brawl: 2
Dodge:  2
Empathy: 2
Expression: 3
Subterfuge: 3 (spent 2 freebie points to raise by 1)

Skills
Etiquette: 3
Stealth: 2

Knowledge
Finance: 2
Medicine: 2
Occult: 2
Politics: 4 (Camarilla) (spent 2 freebie points to raise by 1)


*Advantages:*

Disciplines
Auspex: 2
Demention: 1

Backgrounds
Generation: 1
Herd: 3 (spent 1 freebie point to raise by 1)
Status: 2

Virtues
Conscience: 4
Self-control: 3 
Courage: 3
Humanity: 7
Willpower: 7 (spent 4 freebie points to raise by 4)
Blood Pool: 11 - 12th Generation

Merits & Flaws (1 freebie point gained total)
Acute Sense: Hearing (+1)
Light Sleeper (+2)
Oracular Ability (+3)
Nightmares (-1)
Phobia: Lizards (-2)
Prey Exclusion: British, French, American or Russian soldiers (-1)
Repelled by Crosses (-3)


*Experience Earned:* 0


*Equipment:*
Cell phone
PDA


*Background:*

I was born on 15th of July, 1916.  Born in Essex, England, a fortunately untroubled part of Europe at the time.  My father was a country vicar in the grand old tradition, leaving most of the Church's duties to his .  My childhood was largely untroubled, my time spent at school, out exploring the rather tamed countryside surrounding our village, or with my father as he attempted to teach me some of the history of Christianity.

To be honest, little changed until I turned 17.  Then I escaped my happy home for the bustle of Cambridge.  To my father's disappointment, I chose not to study theology, instead turning to politics.  It seemed I'd found my calling, and graduated with a 1st four years later.  Of course, that would also be glossing over a lot of the wild times that I had during those years...

A 1st from Cambridge made finding a job rather easy.  I offered a secretarial position my our local Liberal MP, and I gladly accepted.  The post paid fairly well, allowing me to continue the lifestyle I'd enjoyed at my father's expense while at Cambridge, and further sharpened my understanding of Westminster's ever-changing rivalries and alliances.

Unfortunately, the good times didn't last.  Oddly, the coming of World War II took me by surprise.  I suppose I'd spent too much time studying the little power-plays within my own party to notice the danger we were facing from Germany.  And as a result of this surprise, I did something very stupid.  I joined up...

I enjoyed military life at first.  My position and contacts ensured I got an officer's commission, thus avoiding the more rigorous and unpleasant aspects of training, and I finally had some real power.  Or so I thought.  You don't really give much regard to rank and power when you're being strafed by enemy fighter aircraft.

I think it took me all of two weeks on the front line to go mad.  A lot of my kin say it's in the blood, but I think they're wrong.  We'd all got some hint of insanity to mark us out to our sires.  The Malkavian blood just shows our true nature.

Another fortnight later, and I was getting a medal for bravery.  God only knows why, because I can remember a damn thing about what I did.  I've been told I dragged my commanding officer and three of his lackeys out of a burning car, gunning down Germans as I went.  I doubt it.  It just doesn't sound like me.  I'm a bad shot, and would've happily left the old buzzard to roast.  Of course, I didn't say any of that.  Nod, smile, shake hands, look proud.

And get shot walking through a farmyard.  Must have been a year after my little amnesiac heroics.  We'd gone to check out a nighttime disturbance, and ran right into the machine gun who's set up had caused the disturbance.  Of the six of us, three died on the spot, literally ripped apart.  One of those moments you can always remember, and I turned from loving God to hating the bastard.  No-one should let people get killed like tha...  Ow!  I caught a bullet in the arm, and blanked out...

To wake surrounded by bodies and with blood in my mouth.

"Its not yours, you know."  Someone said quietly behind me.  Swallowing, I turned to see an American Captain sitting beside the now silent machine gun.

"What's not mine?"  I asked in confusion, wincing as I moved my wounded arm.

"The blood.  Its mine.  And his.  And his.  And I think his as well."  The American pointed at the German dead lying around me.  I fainted.

His name was Mathew Shelley, and he wasn't in the Army.  Just wanted a uniform to make people do what he said.  I could understand.  Related to the poet he said.  I smiled tolerantly.  Oh, and he was a vampire.  I laughed.  He looked hurt.  I apologised, and he explained what had happened, how I had changed, and what I could do.  Starting with how to heal my arm.  After that, I didn't need any more convincing.

War is a good time for vampires.  Plenty of dead or dyeing just scattered around the place, and no-one notices a few more bodies should a hunt get too enthusiastic.  A very good time to be undead.  And we could even call ourselves patriotic, as we never fed from our own side.

A good time, but a troubling one none the less.  Matt guided me through the how and why of being Kindred, but I couldn't lose my ties to life so easily.  With the Germans, I was killing those I'd have been killing anyway.  Wasn't it better for them to go with the comfort of the Kiss, rather than the agony a bullet or bayonet.  It's what I told myself late every night before I settled down for the dreams of the day.

Then it ended.  The War blew itself out as the Allies broke the Axis.  Parties filled the streets, and there was hunting of a more pleasant kind for two handsome officers.  Now I think back, peace is always more fun than war...

Six years!  It had been six years since I'd seen my family.  And I was dead.  This needed some thought...  A week later, me and were standing on Kings Cross platform.  Hired a car, drove up to the house.  Didn't go in.  Couldn't go in.  They all looked so happy, why re-open such a well-healed wound?  And of course, there was the matter of the Masquerade to consider.  So, back down to London.  Did I ever mention the money?  No?  Looting German officers had proved quite profitable.  Added to Matt's savings, we'd never need to work again.

London has always been a haven for the Kindred.  So many people, and so many willing to try new things.  If you're smart, you never needed to hunt.  We spent the next three and a half decades in that gem of a city, and we lived the high-life.  I started to make a name for myself, and it turned out politics is even more useful amongst immortals.  I fitted in, almost.  There are days, even one or two weeks at a time I have no memory of.  At least two of these happened straight after I'd fed from a certain young lady with a fondness for both my company and LSD, so they trouble me little, but the other times...

Then we had to leave town.  Black Wednesday hit us hard, wiping away most of Matt's money, and what remained was back in the States.  As of 22nd of October, 1992, NYC became our new home.

To be honest, I didn't like it as much as London.  The Kindred here are for the most part much less polite than their European cousins, and this in only magnified in the Kine.  But the politics here is even more complex than home.  It took me a few years to again prove myself to the Prince, but I became a useful, even valued, member of the society here.

Then war caught up with me again, for both Kindred and Kine.  The Sabbat tore into us, and we either met our Final Deaths, or fled to safety.  I hated it, but we struggled, fought, and clawed the city back from the foul grip of those scum.  Then both we and the Kine suffered in an act unworthy of even the most monstrous of the Sabbat.

Two years later, and things are settling down again.  I've learnt a new talent or two.  I've even got my own little flock of mortal admirers.  But still I'm uneasy.  My dreams are getting more troubled, and not by the normal images.  And I swear everything I see points towards yet more bad news.  It's like a thunderstorm waiting over the horizon.  I just hope I'm not in its path when it hits...


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Interesting . . . With the Malkavian, maybe I should be Marcus. But I really really want to be the Kuei-jin (hint, hint, Mordane).


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

A malk, a toreador and a ventrue or kindred of east... interesting for now. I have a question, what about secondary abilities. Do they cost half or easier to use?


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Ugh!*

I attempted to post a big response earlier in the day, but apparently the boards ate it in a moment of hunger.


Now, I will attempt to digest everything before me and answer...



*Seonid:* I'm a little worried about a Kuei-jin, especially with the Age background being in play.  Dharma allows you ACCESS to higher Shintai powers, just like Generation allows you access to higher Disciplines.  Age gives you freebie points at the cost of Starting Humanity/Path, but I don't know of an exact equivalent for a Kuei-jin... I'd say Hun, but P'o is also important, as is Dharma.  I won't veto it right away -- let me sit down and read through my KoTE books first, and I'll see.  Don't distance yourself too much from your Ventrue... 

What details would you like to know?


*Thanee:* I'm very pleased!  Yes, we should detail your Sire; we'll have to sit down and work something up.


*Jarval:* The only thing I wonder (and you can send this to me privately if you'd prefer) is your Malkavian's Dementia.  Background would be good, especially since you're old enough to have seen two World Wars.  Also, might allow me to place you better in the whole scheme... 


*Majin:* Independents would be fine, just remember -- you're in "enemy territory" so to speak, and could be functioning without a net.  Especially as a Setite.  A Giovanni might fair a good shot better in a Camarillia-controlled New York.

I have most of the Revised books; I'll look over everything in a character sheet, and if something seems "off," I'll say something about it.  Otherwise, those books are fair game.


*Velmont:* Yes, Tzimisce and Lasombra _antitribu_ would be fine, just remember the risk you're taking by being such an outsider -- you're mistrusted at best by the Camarilla, and hated as the traitor you are by the Sabbat.  Before I answer your question about Secondary Abilities, what exactly are you defining as Secondary?


----------



## Majin (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Mordane. I like a challenge, its good for drama heh, so I may decide to go with a Setite. Out of the character concepts I've been tossing around in my head the past couple days, the Setite seems to be the most fleshed out of my choices, and I like the idea I have for him so far, so clear the way for an incoming Serpent shortly. If not tonight, then tommorrow night he will be born...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

Here the first draft of my character, some change may be made until the game begin, but I think the concept will stay.
-----

Immortal Name: Francis Drake
Hacker Name: Underworm
Mortal Name: Francis Paul Benedict
Nature: Architect
Demeanor: Loner
Clan: Nosferatu
Generation: 8th
Haven: New York, dry sewer.
Concept: Computer Artist

Apparent Age: 22
Real Age: 24
Sex: male
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 167 lb.
Hair: black, short, out-of-bed cut
Eyes: hazel
Skin: tan

ATTRIBUTES

Physical
-Strength ***
-Dexterity **
-Stamina ***

Social
-Charisma *
-Manipulation **** (Speciality: Persuasive)
-Appearance  (Special: Ugly)

Mental
-Perception **
-Intelligence ***** (Speciality: Creative)
-Wits ***

ABILITIES

Talents
*None*

Skills
-Performance: Music **** (Speciality: Electro-Accoustic) (2 FP)
-Repair **
-Security **
-Stealth **

Knowledges
-Computers ***** (Speciality: Hacking) (4 FP)
-Finance **
-Investigation **
-Law *
-Linguistic ** (French, English, Spanish)
-Politic *
-Science *
-Sewer Lore *

ADVANTAGES

Disciplines
-Obfuscte ***

Backgrounds
-Allies * (Hacker) (1 FP)
-Contact *** (Hackers)
-Fame ** (Electro Music)
-Generation *****  (5 FP)
-Influence * (Hacker socity)  (1 FP)
-Ressources *  (1 FP)

Virtues
-Conscience *
-Self-Control ****
-Courage *****

Humanity ***** 

Willpower ***** ** (2 FP)

Blood Pool ***** ***** *****

Merits/Flaws
Computer Aptitude(+1)
Self-Confident(+5)
Enemy(-2)
Inept(-5)

Equipement:
Custom-made super-computer

Total FP spent: 16
Total FP spent on Merit: 6
Total FP gain on flaw: 7
Total FP: 15

Background:

With the age of technology, many elders have stayed in their castle of power, overlooking the power of the internet, but not all elder have made suh a mistake. The Nosferatu, knowing the highway of information could become a great weapon in the hand of their clan, have search for a talent to manipulate the softwares of the world.

Francis Paul Bennedict is born in the city of Montreal. He have been raised in a good family. His father was a computer engineer and so Francis have rapidly have been in contact with a computer. First being a simply toy, it become in his hand a way of creation. At first, he was twicking the games so he could more easily cheat, as he became older he applied some knowledge learn at school to create programs who would ease his homeworks. But when arrived the internet, a new world have been open to him. He start to explorate, to learn about everythings, he was eating webpage and drinking hours of work in front of his computer.

He starts to create programs and then his first game. A little applet to play ping on the web, nothing fabulous, but a good step. He continu and play with image and sounds and strt to create screen saver. Some of his creations have been download in every continent. But even there, he was lacking on thing, challenge. So he start to learn hackings and start to hack many site. He find his hacker name: underworm. From there, he lefts his family to start some studies in New York in the music faculty, where he was playing electric piano, and he starts to play electro-accoustic music with his computer, he loved his exploration. During his study, he continu to hack in his free time, and he have been tracked by the police, but it seems the police suddenly lost him, but another group have start to watch him.

One night, he took a taxi. The driver was going fast and was adventurous in his way to drive, but is it suppose to be unusual in New York? But it seems he was too much that night and the taxi hit a van. The van ran away and the driver and the young student were both find death, but the student have been identified with the print of his tooth, the one in the back, as the one in the front was missing.

Francis was death, but underworm was not. He woke up in the sewer of New York were creature were looking at him. They were all ugly. They talk about thing he didn't understand at first, but when he saw his visage, teh mark of the accident there, all his missing tooth, except for his canine, he understand he was now one of them. In a chamber next to were he woke, a computer was waiting for him.

During many day, he works on a job ask by a guy who told him he was his sire. For over a month, he place tracers, listeners and backdoor on many systems for him, but one day, his sire didn't came back to the sewer. Rumors was spreading he had been killed by an half wolf creature. Now he was free to do what he wanted, he starts by finishing the job and then crete a new identity, as his old was dead. Francis Drake was born, and after that, he return to do a new musical creation. That creation was so great that he won a contest, but beating a Toreador he didn't know was participating to it, he just made an enemy for life, as it seems he couldn't accept to be beaten by such an ugly geek.

Francis Drake become a famous electro-accoustic player, assisting some famous local group with his music. Now he continue to create his music and to hack systems to get some information for his clan.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Before I answer your question about Secondary Abilities, what exactly are you defining as Secondary?




The long list of new talent/skills/knowledge in the player's handbook. Secondary abilities tend to be more restricted abilities (most of the time, being part of one of the primary abilities, some times not). They suggest to treat all target as -2 difficulty or to pay half-price to learn thems.

There is one or two interesting abilities (thinking of sewer lore, which is a pretty restrictive knowledge).


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> What details would you like to know?




If you allow the Kuei-jin, let me know how I can make her a higher Dharma. For the character I'd like to play, she would have to be at least 5, preferably 6. I haven't yet determined how old she would be chronologically.

If you want me to play Marcus, I need to know who the local (city, state, region) politicians are, both kine and Kindred. As a mortal, Marcus had/has extensive contacts and information in human politics. As a vampire, he has the same. I was thinking his sire would be either the current or previous Prince, or a Prince of a nearby city. Knowing the political relationships would let me flesh out his history (not to mention, make it plausible). Also, it might help me figure out smaller details like what other language he knows. 

Francis Drake sounds good! I'm excited about this campaign!


----------



## Majin (Sep 23, 2003)

Immortal Name: Horus
Mortal Name: *Refuses to give it* 
Nature: Visionary
Demeanor: Loner
Clan: Setite
Generation: 8th
Haven: New York - Museum
Concept: Outsider

Apparent Age: 22
Real Age: 2,033
Sex: Male
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 175 lb.
Hair: Black (Straight w/ Red Highlights, Shoulder Length)
Eyes: Green


ATTRIBUTES

Physical
-Strength ** (5 FP)
-Dexterity ***** (10 FP) (Specialty - Lightning Reflexes)
-Stamina *** (5 FP)

Social
-Charisma **** (5 FP) (Specialty - Witty)
-Manipulation **** (5 FP) (Specialty - "Damn I'm Smooth")
-Appearance *** (5 FP)

Mental
-Perception ***** (5 FP) (Specialty - Insightful)
-Intelligence ***
-Wits ***

ABILITIES

Talents
-Dodge **** (2 FP) (Specialty - Sidestep)
-Empathy *
-Intimidation *
-Subterfuge *

Skills
-Drive *
-Etiquette **
-Firearms *
-Melee ***** (Specialty - Swords) (4 FP)
-Stealth **

Knowledges
-Academics ***
-Finance *
-Linguistics ** (Native Language: Italian) (Bonus Languages: Egyptian, English)
-Occult ***** (Specialty - Rituals) (4 FP)
-Politics *
-Science **

ADVANTAGES

Disciplines
-Presence *** (21 FP)
-Serpentis ***** (14 FP)

Backgrounds
-Age ***** (+100 FP)
-Generation *****
-Herd ** (2 FP)
-Resources **** (4 FP)
-Retainer ** (2 FP)
-Status ***** (5 FP)

Virtues
-Conviction ***** (10 FP)
-Self-Control *****
-Courage ***** (2 FP)

Path of Typhon ***** 

Willpower ***** ***** (5 FP)

Blood Pool ***** ***** *****

Merits/Flaws
-Prestigious Sire (+1)
-Oracular Ability (+3)
-Cursed (-4)

Equipment

-Cane-Sword
-Cell Phone

Notes

-Horus has used the Serpentis discipline "The Heart of Darkness" to remove his heart and store it in a Canopic jar in his crypt Haven underneath the Guggenheim.

Background

Goes only by the name of 'Horus'. This vampire refuses to give any other name but that when introductions are made, which tends to get him quite a lot of weird stares, as he is clearly of pure Italian background. Naming himself after the Egyptian sky god and adorning most of his person with jewelry depicting the Eye of Horus, he believes that "The Eye of Horus" has been awakened in him, granting him superior intuition and knowledge of the world and his surroundings. Set's historical rivalry with Horus has secret meaning to him as well, but he guards this secret venomously, never confiding the true meaning to anyone.

Among the previously mentioned jewelry that Horus wears with the depiction of "The Eye" are a tight golden tauk choker around his neck, a ring, and golden bracelets. Other notable jewelry on his person are a simple but elegant golden ankh necklace, two golden earrings shaped like obelisks hang from his ears, and he carries a beautiful golden cane designed with the head of an ibis as the handle in homage to Thoth. The cane, also not much of a secret to those who have seen it in action, is actually a well hidden Cane-Sword.

As for himself, he is quite good looking standing at just over 6 feet with an athletic, toned build. He has shoulder length, straight black hair that when looked at from certain angles seems to shine a blood red. This cuts quite a contrast with his emerald green eyes. To others he looks to be in his very early twenties, but the truth is Horus is over two thousand years old. A Setite embraced by the Egyptian Queen Cleopatra herself. When Cleopatra was sentenced to death by snake bite she faked her apparent death already being a vampire herself. No longer held by mortal responsibilities the charade was ended. Cleopatra was free to do as she wished. What she chose to do, was sire a childe. 

A young military officer from Rome she had met through her relationship with Marc Antony had displayed quite an attraction to her, and the Egyptian culture. She took a liking to this officer and embraced him not long after her "official death" Cleopatra was a very important member of their clan, which made things much easier on Horus while learning the ways of the kindred. After the eventual occupation and fall of Egypt Cleopatra and Horus continued to operate within their clan. Business was as usual. Something like this would do nothing to stop the goal of the Setites. Not all was well within Horus' mind though. That initial attraction to his sire he began to feel grow. The emotion of love pulled at him. This troubled Horus greatly. He had to fight this emotion. Ever since he was a teenager and began courting young women he learned that things never worked out the way he wished when it came to that. It was as if he were cursed or something. So for hundreds of years he fought against this emotion. Distancing himself always from his sire. After all he was doing this for her. He couldn't let her get that close to him, otherwise it would end in tragedy. 

A thousand years past, and then nearly another. It became more and more difficult for Horus to curb his emotions for Cleopatra. He had to get away. Horus saw great opportunities in leaving Egypt and seeking knowledge and power for himself in America. At first his sire forbid him to go. She was used to the near 2 millennia they had shared together. But she had always been lenient with Horus and he was more then experienced, and so she agreed to let him go with her blessing. They would share many things together yet still, just from a distance. Horus' love for Egyptian culture had only found time to grow over the years, and choosing to remind himself of its splendors created a position for himself in New York that would be most comfortable.

The great resources he had accumulated for himself were put to use in granting him ownership of the Guggenheim museum. One of his retainers, a figurehead, publicly claims ownership to the place, but it acts as a comfortable haven for Horus in the great crypt he has built underneath the place where he sleeps in an authentic Egyptian sarcophagus surrounded by artifacts from 'home'. Aside from this, he owns an old mansion as well in New York, where he keeps his herd of 7 vessels, which he has cleverly named each one after a particular day of the week. A temple back in Egypt back with his sire is a last place of refuge he claims as well.

When out during the night, he dresses in fine Armani suits covered by a long satin overcoat that nearly reaches the ground. When not being chauffeured in his limo to his favorite Toreador run club "The Maze", and hunting ground in the city, he drives there himself in his favorite Italian sports car. Occasionally he will also don the traditional eye makeup of the ancient Egyptians making him stand out in a crowd even more then his usual attire accomplishes. Within these clubs he can most always be found sitting in some dark corner by himself. On occasion though he will speak and have dealings with the few friends he has. But always he keeps to himself, avoiding the yearnings of his non-beating heart, giving nothing more then respect to those he deals with, but never can they have his love or admiration.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2003)

So could someone list the Specialties for the Appearance attribute? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The long list of new talent/skills/knowledge in the player's handbook. Secondary abilities tend to be more restricted abilities (most of the time, being part of one of the primary abilities, some times not). They suggest to treat all target as -2 difficulty or to pay half-price to learn thems.
> 
> There is one or two interesting abilities (thinking of sewer lore, which is a pretty restrictive knowledge).




Sorry... just wanted to make sure what you meant.
I prefer to use the lower difficulty option, so they will cost as much as normal Abilities.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> If you allow the Kuei-jin, let me know how I can make her a higher Dharma. For the character I'd like to play, she would have to be at least 5, preferably 6. I haven't yet determined how old she would be chronologically.
> 
> If you want me to play Marcus, I need to know who the local (city, state, region) politicians are, both kine and Kindred. As a mortal, Marcus had/has extensive contacts and information in human politics. As a vampire, he has the same. I was thinking his sire would be either the current or previous Prince, or a Prince of a nearby city. Knowing the political relationships would let me flesh out his history (not to mention, make it plausible). Also, it might help me figure out smaller details like what other language he knows.
> 
> Francis Drake sounds good! I'm excited about this campaign!





Use New York as it is today for the Kine politics and current events, and for lay-out (so, in case anyone is wondering, Sept. 11 did happen here, so no WTC).  This does mean that the climate is a little more cautious in NYC at this time.  Also, take some of the overlay from the original Revised novels, in which NYC falls to the Sabbat, and then is retaken by the Camarilla.  That would have happened two years, so the Kindred politics in NYC would just be starting to crystalize completely again.

The current Prince of NYC will be a Ventrue named Walter Morgan; he was installed as Prince following the revenge killing of the previously installed Nosferatu Prince by the Sabbat (following their ousting from NYC).  Walter Morgan is originally an Englishman (so an Old Worlder), and it is rumored he is elder Generation.  As with the original Nosferatu Prince, Morgan was installed as Prince at the behest (read -- order) of a Justicar speaking as the voice of the Inner Council; this time, the Ventrue Justicar handed down the "suggestion."

His Primogen is fairly Ventrue-heavy; he has installed a Ventrue (one of his progeny) to act as his Seneschal, a Ventrue to act as Sheriff (I'm at work, so if I use an incorrect term, I'll change it to the proper one later), and also has a another Ventrue acting as the speaking representative for the clan.  Also on the Primogen sits a Tremere representative, a Toreador representative, a startlingly lucid Malkavian representative, a Nosferatu representative, and a Brujah representative.  There is only one local Gangrel, and he is the Scourge.

The Harpy scene in NYC is VERY dog-eat-dog, and always changing.  The current leader of the Harpies is a Toreador neonate who's probably in over her head, but her position is presently secure because of her heritage -- she's the Childe of the Toreador Primogen.  A catty little priss originally borne into a rich Bostonian family, she's used to being in the midddle of the pomp, and possesses an amazing talent for sarcasm considering her otherwise vapid interactions.  She has several other Toreador and Ventrue as hangers-on, but no other real support of consequence.


As for Marcus, this leaves him with three choices -- Childe of the original Prince of NYC before the Sabbat invasion (now dead), Childe of the local Ventrue Rep, or Childe of a Prince from a nearby city.


Hope that helps everyone!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Are there any nearby Camarilla cities of note? I would like Marcus to be Ventrue, and preferably from New York, but if he's the childe of a nearby Ventrue Prince, that would work just as well.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

I didn't know of the change of control of New York... I will change my true age. I'll have only 2 years old as a vampire, so I may be seen by a recruitment to repopulate the city by the Camarilla.

For my enemy, will there be any fitting Toreador for the role. If you prefer, I can switch for a Toreado clan enmity, as I don't think Toreador like the idea to have a Nosferatu performing well in the world of art...

*Edited*
Oh... and I drop 1 point in Politic to get 1 in Sewer Lore.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Francis Drake sounds good! I'm excited about this campaign!




Thanks, More I look at him, more I like him. But my favorite character I ever played in any games of any systems, was a Nosferatu with an Arsene Lupin concept... so I was very hesitant to play it again, but it could had ruined the memory I have of it. I wanted to take another clan, but I think I'm a Nosferatu in the souls, and as a computer engineer myself, I hope I will be able to play his technical knowledge well...

Just for personal culture, Francis Drake is the name of a famous pirate, I tought the name would be fun to take as I'm a web pirate


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I didn't know of the change of control of New York... I will change my true age. I'll have only 2 years old as a vampire, so I may be seen by a recruitment to repopulate the city by the Camarilla.
> 
> For my enemy, will there be any fitting Toreador for the role. If you prefer, I can switch for a Toreado clan enmity, as I don't think Toreador like the idea to have a Nosferatu performing well in the world of art...
> 
> ...





There's no problem having either Clan Enmity (Toreador), or simply selecting a particular Toreador that dislikes you.  That Toreador does have to have some power, though (because of a 2pt Flaw), so we'd have to figure out who they are.  They might be a Toreador with some clout (especially as an artist), but no a direct member of the Kindred political structure.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Are there any nearby Camarilla cities of note? I would like Marcus to be Ventrue, and preferably from New York, but if he's the childe of a nearby Ventrue Prince, that would work just as well.




The closest Camarilla cities would be Albany, Boston, Trenton, Buffalo, and Philadelphia.


Boston has a potential Ventrue Prince -- the city also has a "large" Giovanni concentration.


Albany has a potential Ventrue Prince -- it has no real difficulties or obvious perclivities to speak of.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2003)

OK, in that case, I will stay with an enemy (I like the idea of having a competitor). The Toreador I see as an enemey is one evolving in the same style of music than me, but have less success than me in his art and can't take it that a Nosferatu can be better than him.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

I do like the name, Velmont.  I think I'm a Gangrel at heart, if I'm anything, but I'm trying to get away from playing them.

I'll make Marcus's sire the Prince of Albany then . . . Should I make him/her up, or do you have something in mind? And what happened to Albany when all the turmoil in New York (the change of power, if I recall correctly, was quite controversial) was going on? Was Albany affected, did they support the change, etc.?

Looks like Marcus is beating out the as-yet-unnamed Kuei-jin. That's fine with me.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> I do like the name, Velmont.  I think I'm a Gangrel at heart, if I'm anything, but I'm trying to get away from playing them.
> 
> I'll make Marcus's sire the Prince of Albany then . . . Should I make him/her up, or do you have something in mind? And what happened to Albany when all the turmoil in New York (the change of power, if I recall correctly, was quite controversial) was going on? Was Albany affected, did they support the change, etc.?
> 
> Looks like Marcus is beating out the as-yet-unnamed Kuei-jin. That's fine with me.





Albany was not conquered during the Sabbat turmoil.  It's location was not key, so strong Sabbat support was not sent to take the city.  It was able to hold out long enough for the major players in other cities to break the spine of the main incursion force.  When this happened, the Sabbat assaulting Albany were called away to reinforce the main group.

If there is a description of the occurences in Albany in the novels that differs from this one... Go with this one!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 23, 2003)

Hmm... I noticed, that Melody probably should have a dot in Leadership for managing such a large club, I just don't know, what to drop yet (EDIT: dropped a dot in Dodge). 

About that Toreador Primogen you mentioned earlier, any more information about him? Would he fit for her Sire, or should we rather choose (make up) someone else.

I think he should be someone with a bit of influence, hence her inherited Status. He must be very attractive and persuasive, and also fairly powerful (as she really isn't easily impressed). I could also lower Status by one and put the remaining FP into Generation, if that would fit better for her Sire.

And I'd still like to know, what Specialties there are available for the Appearance attribute, as my book doesn't list any... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jemal (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's my first submission.  There's a few things that I need to talk over with the storyteller..


Name: Nicholas Knight
Nature/Demeanor: Judge
Clan: Clanless Caitif
Generation: 13th
Haven: New York
Concept: Homicide Detective

Apparent Age: 26
Real Age: 30
Sex: Male
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 220 lb.
Hair: Black, Short
Eyes: Green
Skin: Slightly Pale

ATTRIBUTES

Physical
-Strength **** (Specialty: Iron Grip)
-Dexterity **
-Stamina ***** (5 FP)(Specialty: Tough as Nails)

Social
-Charisma **
-Manipulation **
-Appearance **

Mental
-Perception *** 
-Intelligence **
-Wits ***

ABILITIES

Talents
-Alertness **** (Specialty: Attentive)
-Brawl ***** (Specialty: Holds)
-Intimidation **
-Streetwise **

Skills
-Drive ***
-Firearms *
-Security **
-Stealth ***

Knowledges
-Investigation ***
-Law **

ADVANTAGES

Disciplines
-Fortitude **
-Potence **(7 FP)

Backgrounds
-Allies **(1 FP)
-Contacts *** (1 FP)
-Resources **

Virtues
-Conscience ***
-Self-Control ****(2 FP)
-Courage ****

Humanity ***** **

Willpower **** 

Blood Pool ***** *****

Merits/Flaws
- Lucky(+3)
- Prey Exclusionolice (-1)
- Repelled by Crosses (-3)

Possessions: 
Magnum
T-bird
Appartment w/ moderate furnishings


BIO: Coming Up.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And I'd still like to know, what Specialties there are available for the Appearance attribute, as my book doesn't list any...




LOL, keep asking man, maybe somebody'll answer you.  I would, but I have the same problem you do.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 23, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> LOL, keep asking man, maybe somebody'll answer you.  I would, but I have the same problem you do.




I'll answer this tonight, if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 23, 2003)

OK, I've made one or two alterations to my character, and posted his background.  Sorry its so long, but it kind of took on a life of its own...

*Mordane:* I'm just writing up an e-mail detailing Paul's Dementia.  Should be with you in the next 30 minutes or so.

*Edit:*  E-mail sent.


----------



## reapersaurus (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanee said:
			
		

> And I'd still like to know, what Specialties there are available for the Appearance attribute, as my book doesn't list any...



Charisma Specialties:
Smooth, Eloquent, Outgoing, Captivating, Charming, Regal, Genial, Well- Mannered, Urbane, Sophisticated, Rustic, Gracious

Appearance Specialties: 
Bold Demeanor, Alluring, Captivating, Sexy, Luminous, Honest Face, Imposing, Dignified, Pleasing, Handsome, Beautiful, Gorgeous, Look of the Eagles


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 24, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Charisma Specialties:
> Smooth, Eloquent, Outgoing, Captivating, Charming, Regal, Genial, Well- Mannered, Urbane, Sophisticated, Rustic, Gracious
> 
> Appearance Specialties:
> Bold Demeanor, Alluring, Captivating, Sexy, Luminous, Honest Face, Imposing, Dignified, Pleasing, Handsome, Beautiful, Gorgeous, Look of the Eagles





Thank you!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 24, 2003)

Due to a family emergency, I am going to be out of town, and almost definitely without internet access, until Sunday night. I will try to write up a history and post it then.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2003)

Yay! Thank you, reaper! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Majin (Sep 24, 2003)

*Background added and character updated* (Pg. 2)


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 24, 2003)

Some character information updated (previous page). Like I said, I'll try to have my history before Monday.


----------



## Mordane76 (Sep 26, 2003)

If I can kindly ask everyone to send me an Email containing their characters (including backgrounds), so that I can print them out and work them over.  Then I will Email everyone back with questions and suggestions or requests to change some details, we'll work those out, and then post all the characters in a Rogues Gallery.  Then we'll light this mutha and get started!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> If I can kindly ask everyone to send me an Email containing their characters (including backgrounds), so that I can print them out and work them over.  Then I will Email everyone back with questions and suggestions or requests to change some details, we'll work those out, and then post all the characters in a Rogues Gallery.  Then we'll light this mutha and get started!




Well first, I need to know if what we talked about via Email is going to be a problem?  If it is, I've got another concept that would work out and is a bit more.. original.  It wouldn't take more than a day to finish that one if you would prefer something else.


----------



## Majin (Sep 27, 2003)

E-mail/questions/extra details sent! Can't wait to get this up and running.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

E-mail sent.  Looking forwards to this one starting up


----------



## Majin (Oct 1, 2003)

So we gettin this thing off the ground guys?


----------



## Jemal (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, Sending e-mail and assuming that since you haven't said its a problem that it's ok.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

I have a doubt, Have I send you my character? I'm pretty sure yes, but I have a doubt...


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Have any of you heard from Mordane since the 25th (his last post, requesting characters)? I know him IRL and I haven't seen him on the boards or on AIM, so I was thinking maybe I should call him . . . (We live in different towns.) I haven't gotten an email back about my character.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2003)

Me has no clue. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Oct 1, 2003)

Maybe he has lost his internet access and will have it back soon. It seems a great sport lately, to lose his internet acces for a week.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of domestic imbalance, papers, homework, exams, Internet problems, business trips, and extra work loads, free no evil, for I am with you... 


Sorry it took so long to get back to you guys -- it's been a REAL helluva a few days.  I have all your emails (at least I think I do), and I'm working through your characters.  Bear with me, and I should be back to you in a day or two with EMails and postings, such as a Rogue's Gallery and a start to our game.


----------



## Majin (Oct 1, 2003)

Great to see everythings alright Mordane. Can't wait to get started


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2003)

Yay! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 1, 2003)

Yay! I missed you.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2003)

You don't have mine, I just got an error response in my e-mail saying there was a problem delivering it, so I'm gonna try to send it again.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 2, 2003)

Great! I can hardly wait.


----------



## Majin (Oct 5, 2003)

..and wait apparently.    You still alive out there Mordane?


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 6, 2003)

Everyone except Seonid check your Emails... that because Seonid didn't Email me anything...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2003)

Got it! 

Will e-mail you back this evening...

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2003)

Got it too!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 7, 2003)

Hm . . . My records show I did send it to you, but I sent it again.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 9, 2003)

E-mail received and responded to.


----------



## Majin (Oct 9, 2003)

Same here, could we get a Rogue's Gallery up Mordane?


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

E-mail received here as well


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66032

This is the link to the Rogue's Gallery!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2003)

Char posted.

Hey Majin, glad you like my club! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Majin (Oct 10, 2003)

Ya see an oppurtunity...   I figure the guy might have a soft spot for the whole Toreador thing, hell he owns a museum, at least they may have something in common.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1164671


And here is the IN-GAME THREAD!


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 11, 2003)

Mordane: You got my email then, or no?

I really like everyone's backgrounds in the Rogues Gallery thread! They're very well written.


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 11, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Mordane: You got my email then, or no?
> 
> I really like everyone's backgrounds in the Rogues Gallery thread! They're very well written.



.


Yes... I did...


----------



## doghead (Oct 18, 2003)

I've just finished reading the IC thread. It reminded me how much I like Vampire. And I really like the game you and your players have created.

If you need any NPC support (or a PC slot opens) I'd love to help out (or jump in). I don't have the book, but I'm thinking that I should remedy that soon.


----------



## Seonaid (Oct 18, 2003)

doghead said:
			
		

> I've just finished reading the IC thread. It reminded me how much I like Vampire. And I really like the game you and your players have created.
> 
> If you need any NPC support (or a PC slot opens) I'd love to help out (or jump in). I don't have the book, but I'm thinking that I should remedy that soon.



 I second that.


----------



## Majin (Oct 19, 2003)

Heya doghead, maybe we'll finally get to play in a game together after all!


----------



## Mordane76 (Oct 19, 2003)

Our first compliment... 

Thanks, doghead!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2003)

> his Scourge, Rait




What is a _Scourge_?

Something like a brutal enforcer, thug-like?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2003)

Pretty much an enforcer in some ways. The book defines it as this:

"As the nights grow more and more violent and the cities fill with unknown Kindred, some princes have resurrected this ancient position. Essentially, the _scourge_ patrols the borders of a princedom, seeking out and often destroying newcomers who have failed to present themselves. Caitiff, as well as the fledglings of the 13th, 14th, and 15th generations, have much to fear from the scourge. In some cases, even vampires who have followed protocol fall victim to the scourge, as princes reflexively react to fears of overpopulation and espionage. A few scourges are Assamite assassins under contract to a prince."


----------



## doghead (Oct 20, 2003)

Majin said:
			
		

> Heya doghead, maybe we'll finally get to play in a game together after all!




Thanks Majin. I got my fingers crossed.

Anyway, I'll slip back into the shadows and let you get on with it.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## doghead (Nov 3, 2003)

_Something is coming. Can't you smell it? Can't you hear it?

Gehenna? Perhaps. Even if you survive it, will you really know for sure?_

Just got the book. Its hidden in thickets of words, it slips between the lines. It looks like WW have been planning the end of the WoD for a while.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 3, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 27, 2003)

Mordane--thank you for the map (truly), but can you try to make your graphics a tad smaller from now on? My computer at work has a tiny monitor, and even the one I'm currently using (which is bigger) can't show the whole thing. I hate having to scroll left and right to view a picture, not to mention to read all the lines of text. Thanks! This game is fun so far.


----------



## Mordane76 (Nov 29, 2003)

_Pushes aside pile of paperwork that needs to be filed..._

You're looking at this sort of stuff at work?!  I'm ashamed of you!  

I'll keep that in mind for future maps.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 29, 2003)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> You're looking at this sort of stuff at work?! I'm ashamed of you!



Priorities, man, priorities!


			
				Mordane76 said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind for future maps.



Thanks, I appreciate it! BTW, check your email, if you haven't already.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 29, 2004)

As I have just realized that postings occured on the game thread after I was certain it had died (I was looking to collect the material for analysis for future games), and then I noticed the private message I had, I wanted to let everyone definitely know this game was done.

With my wife's illness as it was (and still partially is), and the lulls of activity from me, I know this game didn't have much of a chance to go anywhere, and for that I apologize.  When I did post, and then I didn't see much in the way of responses, I figured others had given up on me.  For those who did return, I apologize -- I had already unsubscribed from the thread.


Again, I wanted to thank all of you for trying to make this work, and I apologize it didn't.


----------

